# Da Klugs gets Personnal...



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Dave...Dave...Dave...How cool are these! This has just been one heck of a day. Herfin shirts and bag. How in the world did they do this??? I was going to post this under the "Tennis" thread but this is so cool I just had to post a separate thread. Freakin awesome! I knew there was a reason I skipped work this afternoon. Thank you Dave....Buckeyes Rule!!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

HA!! Those came out sweeeeet, Dave!! Nice hit, man


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

one word: SWEET


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nicely done Klugs.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

man, those are amazing!

nice hit!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

After all the carnage I've seen, this doesn't suprise me! Very nice Klugs! I'm sure Paul will retaliate slow and painful....


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

wow!!
that must be the most creative bomb ever...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool, herfin shirts and a bowling bag, seriously cool.

WTG Dave

Buckeys drool


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess this is what you give a guy with a ample cigar collection, inventory, stockpile, whatever... Truly a remarkable gift Dave... Nice play.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Sweet!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

VERY COOL!!  Nice hit.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Dave, I do believe you have outdone yourself on this one! Very, very cool bomb. Congrats on the outstanding bomb Paul! 

Mel


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Speechless, wow!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Too freakin' cool! WTG Dave!



:ms NCRM


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice hit! Sounds like your having a good day Paul


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

How do you find the time for all that stitching!!! Very cool bomb!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those are awesome. 

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

great hit, the personal touch is awesome and to a very deserving person.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Thank you Dave....Buckeyes Rule!!!


the end of another chapter.

history will recount the tennis match of '05 among the greatest.

and i can say i was there to watch it.

very well done -- to both of you.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Very very nice Klugs.

CBF :w


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

awesome hit Klugs!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Cool, herfin shirts and a bowling bag, seriously cool.
> 
> WTG Dave
> 
> Buckeys drool


Doctors (humi) bag knuckleberry! 

A least thats what the trinkets and trash ladies catalog said. Freaking thing went back and forth to Montreal 3x.  

Enjoy Doc. Tennis is not my bag... but now you have one.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Fantastic Dave; those are so cool. Congratulations Paul.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Unbelievable bomb Dave...you always come up with the best ideas!!!

Paul, good luck keeping your medical stuff and your cigars mixed in that humi-bag!


----------

